# new mtb



## Michael86 (24 Feb 2015)

What do people think of http://m.evanscycles.com/products/gt/avalanche-sport-2015-mountain-bike-ec070829.


----------



## Motozulu (24 Feb 2015)

Looks a decent entry level MTB for me - depends what you intend riding on it, tbf.


----------



## Michael86 (24 Feb 2015)

12 round trip commuting. With rather poor roads. I might do some off roading, but nothing heavy.


----------



## Motozulu (24 Feb 2015)

It'll be fine for that, though with that riding maybe a cyclocross would suit better? the bike you have linked will be very heavy.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/jamis/nova-sport-2015-cyclocross-bike-ec073009


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Feb 2015)

You can get the Comp for the same price at winstanley.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Feb 2015)

The GT will do what you ask, decent brand and a bit unusual with the triple triangle design.

There's a weight penalty for all cheaper mountain bikes, but as I was once told, no one ever got fit riding a light bike.

Your commute would be easier on a narrow tyred bike, but they are not as handy on even light trails.


----------



## Michael86 (25 Feb 2015)

I have changed the tyres to something more road friendly. I did have a hybrid bike, but I wanted something more sturdy. If the bike is too heavy, I'll just change the tyres for thinner tyres.


----------



## Motozulu (25 Feb 2015)

It's not so much as changing the tyres to effect the weight (it won't really anyway) - if you do that then unless you constantly change back - the thin tyres will be rubbish as soon as you go on even a fire road with a hint of mud. You said you 'might' do some off roading? well if you ain't sure, I'd get a road bike or cyclocross for the commute and save up for a decent second hand MTB for some rough stuff.


----------



## Michael86 (25 Feb 2015)

I know it won't affect the weight, but surely less friction on the road will compensate for the extra weight


----------



## Motozulu (25 Feb 2015)

Yes it certainly will make it faster rolling - 100% correct there but I was just wondering about when you did a bit of off road? - this time of year especially you'll be all over the place on slicks. I do know a couple of lads who have bought cheap second hand wheelsets with knobbly tyres on and just change the wheels to suit? but it's your shout obvs. If you think you are mostly going to be on the road then yeah, stick with slicks/semi slicks.


----------



## Michael86 (25 Feb 2015)

I'll stick to slicks. When i do some off roading, I'll probably get some cheap wheelsets with knobbly tyres on.


----------



## Motozulu (25 Feb 2015)

It's not a bad idea - cheap wheelsets can be had pretty readily - best of both worlds then without having to buy 2 bikes.


----------



## Michael86 (25 Feb 2015)

95% of the time I'll be on the road anyway.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Feb 2015)

Nothing to stop you putting 26" wheels and tyres on for your off roading.

Easier and cheaper to pick up 26" kit than 27.5".


----------



## Motozulu (25 Feb 2015)

It seems to me you just don't know what you want to do. If you are on the road 95% of the time - get a road bike!!


----------



## Michael86 (25 Feb 2015)

I do know what I want, I deffinatly don't want a road bike. And when I spoke to my lbs, for my budget I was better getting a MTB instead of a hybrid. Better quality specs for my money.


----------



## Motozulu (25 Feb 2015)

Fair enough then mate - enjoy it! but get off road as much as you can


*whispers...road riding is fecking well boring...*


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Feb 2015)

Thats odd coz usually a hybrid gives you better value for money spec wise... Anyway... If it's what you want it'll be fine. I used to have one. 

I do think a road bike would have the wrong choice, i mean it's all very well doing 95% roads but what about the other 5%?

I would have recommended a suspension less hybrid with 700 c wheels, something like. Pinnacle lithium, as these are good for poor road commutes but can easily take knobblier tyres if you want. They're lighter than equivalent prices front sus bikes and as the fork suspension doesn't exist it wouldn't be cheap and crap, so you would have more control and less weight at the front. Suspension is a waste of money on anything you'd class as light off road coz it just ain't needed.

That said... I've just bought a hard tail for no good reason .




Michael86 said:


> I do know what I want, I deffinatly don't want a road bike. And when I spoke to my lbs, for my budget I was better getting a MTB instead of a hybrid. Better quality specs for my money.


----------



## Motozulu (26 Feb 2015)

Yes, Suntours do a job, but are very heavy and have no adjustment at all (I know, my Merida came with them) but they will get you around a trail centre. TBH though, on balance for the massive weight penalty on the front - I'd rather run it rigid (which I did in the end).


----------



## Michael86 (26 Feb 2015)

How much of a weight penalty are talking about


----------



## Motozulu (26 Feb 2015)

_They make the front end very heavy and hard to 'pop up' over logs, roots etc._ I don't know the exact weight but obviously the more expensive the fork, the lighter and more tuneable. TBH I wouldn't worry too much about it as for the riding you are talking about it should be fine - I used to do the Cannock reds on mine so they do work, as in they soak up bumps.


----------

